# Snake Mamba MTB Carbon Rahmen Hardtail B-Ware 18"



## pinochio2 (27. Februar 2012)

Snake Black Mamba 18" - - - 470 Euronen

B-Ware

leichte Fehler in der 2. Klarlackschicht Ã¼ber dem Decal. Keine EinschrÃ¤nkungen in der Konstruktion. Fehler sind nur bei genauem Hinsehen sichtbar. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120866537892?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Moderne, geschwungene RahmenfÃ¼hrung kombiniert mit leichten Werkstoffen und edlem Design. Das HerzstÃ¼ck eines jeden guten Bikes ist sein Rahmen. Daher haben wir bei der Konstruktion dieses Rahmens hohen Wert auf QualitÃ¤t und Design gelegt. 

â¢Carbon, 3 K, T700 Carbonfiber Toray 
â¢1250 Gramm 
â¢IS 2000 Aufnahme fÃ¼r Scheibenbremse, only for Disk 
â¢geeignet fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tzen 31,6 mm 
â¢Gabelschaft: 1-1/8" 
â¢Tretlager: BSA BB 
â¢Empfohlener Federweg: 80 - 100 mm 
â¢Steuersatz (80 Gramm), Lagerschale eingepresst 
â¢Schaltauge wechselbar
â¢GrÃ¶Ãe: 18"
â¢Farbe: 3K Carbon, schwarz, Snake Design


----------

